# newbie with questions for knowledgeable b13 owners



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

i have the oppurtunity to pick up an auto, 4dr, sentra. it is goin for $200.

i have an integra, swapped in a gsr (b17a) motor and tranny and have done several swaps to hondas and other acuras. so i have a decent amount of hands on experience in motor swaps, building, and prob solving. but my motor experience is in with honda and acura only  

what i want to know:

1) is it a SUPER difficult task to swap in an sr20det into this? can it be done (i mean realistically)?

2) if i get an sr20det, where would i find one (at the best price)and how much for the motor, tranny, ecu, harness, pedal assembly, and other crap for the 5spd. what will i need to install this? ie special motor mounts, ecu (or the one with it), pin specs for the new ecu, etc.?

3) what kind of power would that motor put out (sr20det). i have some older super street (or SCC) mags that go through some of this, but they are mainly into 240sx's.

TIA.

jeff


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a link for you.

It's not an DET swap, but it does show you pretty much everything you need to know on swapping a SR20DE.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

You may also want to check out http://www.SR20DEForum.com and sign up for the SE-R Mailing list via http://www.se-r-list.org

All your SR20DET question can be answered there by many of the best SR20 gurus on the 'net.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

last time i check i thought the gsr engine with a b18 not b17. Any way its perfictally possible. A bluebird puts out 205 with a t25 turbo.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

thanks for the replies 




slvrsentra said:


> *last time i check i thought the gsr engine with a b18 not b17. Any way its perfictally possible. A bluebird puts out 205 with a t25 turbo. *


btw - it is a b17a that i have (i should know i installed it myself). the b17a is considered a blacksheep motor because it was only made in 92 and 93 usdm 2dr integra gsrs. the b17a is a 1.7l, 4cyl, motor, 160 hp and 117 ft-lbs tq. the b17a has a shorter stroke and is 9.5:1 comp. the block is the only difference from the b16a1, the b17a head is identitical to the b16a1 head. i actually have done some stuff to my motor, so it is not really stock power


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

oh thats cool. I only thought the gsr came with the 1.8 thats why i said b18.


----------

